# WW2 75 gallon teardrop drop tank



## kateenaboy (Jul 19, 2021)

I live in Australia, though am currently am looking for a WW2 75 gallon teardrop drop tank, and was wondering if anybody would now where to get one and what they are worth?


----------



## MiTasol (Jul 19, 2021)

Ask the owner of the two in your photo


----------



## kateenaboy (Jul 19, 2021)

Those are not for sale from what I could tell


----------



## 33k in the air (Jul 19, 2021)

MiTasol said:


> Ask the owner of the two in your photo



The ones in the photo are 110 gallon tanks.


----------

